# Idea for a design...but will it be possible?



## Cheveyo (Mar 1, 2011)

Starting the process of rough sketching a design eventually to be turned into a full fursuit, before I spend a lot of time on this design figured I had better run this question through and find out if its even possible.

Going with a wolf/husky...which looking through databases etc, there's quite a few out there  Wanting to add something unique to the design, thinking about a simple tribal like pattern worked into the colored fur, not a separate color, but blended in either a little lighter or darker then the rest.  Know it would up the cost but that isn't a concern, just wondering if its even possible to do.  Will be commissioning a builder, its not something I would attempt on my own.  Anythings possible but would most builders be able to add such a feature or is it something I should leave out?


----------



## Foxfairy (Mar 1, 2011)

Definitely, Bajacu comes to mind: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3968365/


----------



## Jesie (Mar 2, 2011)

My god I feel so sorry for that person.

All those markings to sew...


----------



## Foxfairy (Mar 2, 2011)

Actually since I think it was an artistic freedom commission it wasn't such a pain to sew x3


----------



## Jesie (Mar 2, 2011)

Good, because if someone commissioned me to do a suit like this and demanded that I make the markings Just Like This I would have had to charge OVER ONE MILLION DOLLARS.

But since it was a labor of love, I can see how that may not be the problem. Plus I have a sneaky suspicion other suit makers have a better tactic when it comes to sewing marking. I always hand sew mine, but for a body suit with this many markings? It might take me a few years >:I


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2011)

XP I'd airbrush it on.


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 4, 2011)

C'mon, man, another wolf?
Be _creativvvveeee_!!!


----------



## Jesie (Mar 4, 2011)

You're a wolf dumbass. à² _à²


----------



## Fay V (Mar 4, 2011)

Jesie said:


> You're a wolf dumbass. à² _à²


 No Jesie, you don't understand. He's a barn owl/wolf hybrid. He's SUPER UNIQUE and CREATIVE


----------



## Jesie (Mar 4, 2011)

FUCK DAT SHIT.

Come back with a stick-bug/mole mutt and we'll talk.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 7, 2011)

Along with you and everyone else. I'm sure you really are a pack leader/durpy husky there buddy.


Do you even know what wolves act like? Wolves are assholes. A wolf would rip the face off of any pray animal or other wolf not in it's pack in any given moment, and sometimes even members of it's own pack if given the option. Wolves are backstabbing jack-offs who will do any nasty trick in the book to get higher in the ranks.

So if you wanna be associated with an animal like that, OKY DOKY.


----------

